# Heelwork Video...!!!!!!!!!



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Heelwork was always something that Xena (or perhaps I) struggled with the most in the early months.

We've managed to reach an understanding now, and it's coming on much better as she approaches 18months old.

Have a look at this video clip taken today and see what you think...

Comments (positive and otherwise constructive) are always welcome...

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=HrDj69wqufA

Thanks
Gary


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Nice attitude!!! My only critique would be the forging and crowding. Thats all!!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

VERY nice focus and drive. Especially with those other dogs right there, very nice indeed! I also thought she had really nice straight sits. 

I don't know if you care about the forging, but here are a couple things that have worked for me. One of the biggest problems with every one of my previous dogs was the forging, so with my current dog I did things a little differently.

I train with the ball always in my left arm pit in the beginning and I believe this helps prevent forging for two reasons, the dog never sees the ball in my hand and he knows eventually the ball will drop, but only when he is in correct position. I like this too because you can be very subtle in releasing the ball. I also give a leash correction if he gets out of position.

Another thing is to walk at a faster"normal" pace. Many dogs tend to crowd if the handler doesn't walk at a brisk pace 

I took a cue from Lisa Maze, instead of the dog turning his head to the right to look at me, I teach him to lift his head up, using food to lure him into position as I heel, and rewarding when he is in correct position only. When I did this, I had already taught my dog to turn his head to look at me. It was not difficult to retrain him.

Lisa also wrote about using two lines, with one from the collar and around the dog, so that when he gets out of position you can correct his hind end back in using that line, but I haven't been able to master that technique. I'm too much of a klutz. 

There are gimmicks you can use such as nails through a flat collar around your left leg so that if she bumps you she gets "nailed", but I've never had good results that last with that method.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

http://www.mohnwiese.de/

Mohnwiese site also gives instruction on how to train the dog to heel in this position. Click on "training" on the left side of the page, then "english" then "free heeling".


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks for the link...


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I think she looks great Gary, the jumping on your back thing is gonna leave a mark someday .


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I think she looks great Gary, the jumping on your back thing is gonna leave a mark someday .


It's now explainable though... :-k


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice work. I like her attitude and fast sits!

Julie


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I really like her finish. It's quick!

My personal preference is for animation without hopping. My dog is less animated because I really wanted to get some of the dancing out of her. Again, personal preference. I love enthusiasm, but I can't have my dog so pumped that she loses her brain. That is just how MY dog responds.

O heck. I can't seem to say it without sounding like I'm ripping on you Gary. That's not my intent.

I love the emergency recall video. I trained the recall so much that I can't seem to get my dog to leave me or go farther than 20 feet away. Good thing I'm not training her a send-away.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

hmmmm. I haven't seen a dancing heeling dog. That would be strange. Can you link a video?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

:lol: Have you googled "Heelwork to Music"? Here's one of the best out there: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pgWD6F-paE4&feature=related (Don't miss 2:30!)


When I say "dancing" in competition heeling, I mean the dog having both front feet off the ground at the same time. The hop-in-the-front.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Are talking about something like what we can see on this video?
IwanFreifSchH14MB.wmv

The dog is moving this way because of the position of the head being up and back rather than to the side. To me this dog looks collected, in drive and correct.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Susan, in that video, the dog has a super nice prance. It's when BOTH front feet come off the ground at the same time in a hop/pounce thing that I don't like. And not in the gait change for the fast heeling.

I have no idea if there is any sport in which it would be penalized. Again, personal preference.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I just can't get my mind off that horrid heeling in the video you posted, sort of nightmarish!!!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> I just can't get my mind off that horrid heeling in the video you posted, sort of nightmarish!!!!:lol: :lol:


You need to be more specific susan... I thought you meant my video.. I've had to read back...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> :lol: Have you googled "Heelwork to Music"? Here's one of the best out there: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pgWD6F-paE4&feature=related (Don't miss 2:30!)
> 
> 
> When I say "dancing" in competition heeling, I mean the dog having both front feet off the ground at the same time. The hop-in-the-front.


Oh Gary, I'm so sorry, no I meant the dog featured in this video that Anne linked gave me nightmares! By the way, nothing against this gal personally, doggie dancing just isn't my thing, I'm sure grip work would give her nightmares.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Give me nightmares?

Or give the dog nightmares?

Or give the dog's trainer's nightmares?

:lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Anne Vaini said:


> Give me nightmares?
> 
> Or give the dog nightmares?
> 
> ...


#-o 
Who's on first?!:lol:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Aww that's too bad Anne, you'd hate my dog then. He's a prancing fool when they decoy is nowhere to be found, still working on it under distraction. From what everyone tells me I'll be racking up major points for it too.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

If you like it, then it's perfect, right? 

I don't train with the goal of competing, so I just train for what I like. NBD. From what I watch, most dogs are going to come out of the heel position at some point when they dance.

Some people train heeling as an exercise in enthusiasm. That's cool. I save that for the heelwork-to-music tricks that I play around with. Some people train heelwork as an exercise in accuracy, self-control and focus. (that's me) And some people are good (or lucky) enough to get both.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Well of course the accuracy need to be close. I didn't teach my dog to prance, he just does it when in full focus. Reminds me of the Russian Army marching. It's unrealistic for real life but since he does it and it will get me points I'll keep up with it until he is done titling. It is pretty to watch.


----------

